# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Lighting a new Deck

## adam.baxter

Hi All, 
I have just finished putting a roof over my deck but cant decide on what lights to use. The Deck is 6x6 and the ceiling is not lined. I was going to get 9 of those wall lights that take a gu10 and scre them to the rafters facing down....  
I would prefer not to use a fluro or halogen lights... 
thoughts? I feel that LED lights are not quite there yet? 
Regards, 
Adam.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

We use plain old PAR38 lamps pointing up into our currently unlined ceiling space...one in each corner...lights our 5x8 metre very effectively without blinding occupants.  One is a CFL globe and it gives much better quality light (warm white) than the other three... 
Cheap effective solution thus far... 
If you like you could go to the smaller PAR20(?) lights.  But don't be scared of CFL...or the better LED versions of the PAR38 either. 
Failing that...this mob GU10-GZ10 - Products - Gentech Lighting - Importer, manufacturer and wholesaler can supply most of these fittings and it seems many of their other spots with extension rods.  Hang them from the ceiling but point them into the rafters - same principle.  Can't suggest they'll be cheap but!

----------


## ringtail

I have 4 of the big bunker lights mounted to the centre beam of my skillion roof out back. Each one has a 23 watt CFL which is 100 watt equiv. lots of light

----------


## adam.baxter

Got a photo handy Ringtail ?

----------

